# Name it - pre war bicycle



## Munch (Nov 10, 2014)

Originally I bought this for the frame only to build into a retro mountain bike and have since changed my mind.  Decided to keep it together since it appears to be a good candidate for restoration and I just can't bring myself to cut it up.  Trying to find out more info on year, make, model ect and if the parts would match the original from fork combo.  It appears to have original black and white paint with some touch up to the white many years ago.  Here is what I can tell you. 

Tires Goodyear Double Eagle 26 x 2.125
Numbers on the bottom bracket appear as:  Z7 299 25  or Z7 299 29
Front axle - New Departure
Rear hub -  Eclipse Machine Elmyra F3  36
Brake Arm - Morrow


Thanks, 
Munch


----------



## Munch (Nov 10, 2014)

More pics to come


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 10, 2014)

1936-1937 Cleveland Welding I'd say


----------



## Munch (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Munch (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Badge*

The badge is its name; yours is a Cadillac. I agree with rustjunkie on mfg. f3 on Morrow is 36 third quarter too.
I really like it and would just clean it up, re-something with the seat, get it rolling and ride it. Let me know if you decide to sell it.


----------



## Munch (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks rustjunkie and tripple3 for the comments.  Any details from anyone else would also be appreciated. 


Thanks, 
Munch


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 10, 2014)

Definitely CWC built double bar roadster, probably 1936.

It's all complete and correct with exception of the grips and pedals. Should clean up nicely.

I too would be interested if you decide to sell


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2014)

*Eddie would know...lol*



CWCMAN said:


> Definitely CWC built double bar roadster, probably 1936.
> 
> It's all complete and correct with exception of the grips and pedals. Should clean up nicely.
> 
> I too would be interested if you decide to sell




I'm right there with the rest of them, 1936 or 37 Cleveland made.   Same crank as my first year Roadmaster (CWC) and I'm going to snatch that rear rack if you turn your back!


----------



## catfish (Nov 11, 2014)

They are all right. CWC.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 11, 2014)

The CWC Cadillac in question is a tank less model, the two upper tubes are closer together. The one that Catfish posted is also a CWC built bike but probably 1937-38 and the bottom tube was lowered to accept a tank. I have two original examples of this model bike. One is badged "Elite the other is badged a Roadmaster.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2014)

Interesting: Isn't this the same frame?







*Dave's vintage bikes calls it 'Shelby built':* http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle552


----------



## ratina (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> Interesting: Isn't this the same frame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, that's a Shelby built frame. You can see the 2 rear stays come past the seat tube.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 11, 2014)

*They all look close to each other*

This is what I normally go by:

Shelby = top bar splits right before the seat tube
Rollfast (Snider) = has a cuff around the seat post tube where it connects to the top bar
CWC = Clean regular connection where the seat tube and top bar meet.

Shelby




Rollfast (Snider)




CWC


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah ha, yes me sees now.. I knew that guard was a CWC but not those frame differences. and last photo also answers one of my suspicions, topic bike is house painted while orig paint much nicer. 

.







Robertriley said:


> This is what I normally go by:
> 
> Shelby = top bar splits right before the seat tube
> Rollfast (Snider) = has a cuff around the seat post tube where it connects to the top bar
> ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> CWC




That one's a Schwinn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> That one's a Schwinn.



Dats a schwinn double bar roadster. ..luxlow had it or has it


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dats a schwinn double bar roadster




Luvin that BFG paint scheme


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2014)

Me think fork is wrong


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 11, 2014)

Your bike is indeed Cleveland Welding made '36-'37 and appears correct except for the tires (maybe the grips as I am not looking at the bike now).
This thread has become a little muddled as every prewar balloon tire bicycle manufacturer had a "rainbow frame," so I won't post a Colson to further cloud things.
I am leaning strong that your bicycle has been completely repainted as CWC did not paint this way on the frame and fenders and this model had striped, non-chevron fenders to my knowledge.
I know a guy with a very clean and original example I have attached below for your reference.
Good news is that they are solid riders and bigger than many other models of the period.
Chris


----------



## Munch (Nov 11, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Your bike is indeed Cleveland Welding made '36-'37 and appears correct except for the tires (maybe the grips as I am not looking at the bike now).
> This thread has become a little muddled as every prewar balloon tire bicycle manufacturer had a "rainbow frame," so I won't post a Colson to further cloud things.
> I am leaning strong that your bicycle has been completely repainted as CWC did not paint this way on the frame and fenders and this model had striped, non-chevron fenders to my knowledge.
> I know a guy with a very clean and original example I have attached below for your reference.
> ...





That example certainly has the most notable features that match my bike.  The black paint appears to be the original paint as where it is pealing around the filet areas it is solid black paint that is chipping.  I'm sure it is possible that as it traded hands the bike could have been stripped and repainted.  In that case the touch up to the white that has been done would have been a touch up to the repaint.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> This is what I normally go by:
> 
> Shelby = top bar splits right before the seat tube
> Rollfast (Snider) = has a cuff around the seat post tube where it connects to the top bar
> ...




Not all Shelby bikes had the "wishbone", only some of the Snyder bikes had the cuff, and not only Snyder had it, so maybe not reliable identifiers. Here's a Shelby that has the cuff and no split:


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Not all Shelby bikes had the "wishbone", only some of the Snyder bikes had the cuff, and not only Snyder had it, so maybe not reliable identifiers. Here's a Shelby that has the cuff and no split:




Well, look at that....a Snyder made by Shelby...lol.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 14, 2014)

*Roadmaster*

Roadmaster CWC


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bikeyard I'm really digging your Roadmaster. I wonder if you could find one of those seat mast decals. Anyone up to re-popping those[emoji54]


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 15, 2014)

*X2*

Yes that early seat mast decal is Bad O Dee. I want one too...


----------

